

Canadian scientists create a functioning, virtual brain - wmat
http://www.montrealgazette.com/technology/science/Canadian+scientists+create+functioning+virtual/7628972/story.html

======
RollAHardSix
Am I the only one who can't help but feel we're getting close? :D

